# What capacity UPS should I get?



## dan4u (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a 600W psu, i5 4460 and GTX 970.

I'm using a APC BX600C-600VA ups right now. While gaming the ups beeps and flashes red and green, upon checking the manual this condition is "Advance low runtime alert", no idea what that means. So what ups would be ideal for my build?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2015)

CyberPower BU-1000VA UPS -4000.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2015)

dan4u said:


> I have a 600W psu, i5 4460 and GTX 970.
> 
> I'm using a APC BX600C-600VA ups right now. While gaming the ups beeps and flashes red and green, upon checking the manual this condition is "Advance low runtime alert", no idea what that means. So what ups would be ideal for my build?



I think it's battery issue replacing which should solve the issue.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 29, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> CyberPower BU-1000VA UPS -4000.



where is this available for that price?

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> I think it's battery issue replacing which should solve the issue.



Its brand new, roughly a week old. The manual says it can give maximum 360W, I guess while gaming my system uses more than 360W, so maybe its warning to reduce usage or else if there's an outage the ups can't handle it...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2015)

dan4u said:


> where is this available for that price?



cyber power bu1000 UPS Price in India - Buy cyber power bu1000 UPS Online on Snapdeal


----------



## dan4u (Dec 29, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> cyber power bu1000 UPS Price in India - Buy cyber power bu1000 UPS Online on Snapdeal



Thanks for that, now I'll have to try and sell the APC ups


----------



## icebags (Dec 30, 2015)

"Advance low runtime alert" would probably mean : backup will end soon, save your work and shutdown for good.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2015)

dan4u said:


> where is this available for that price?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



That 360W is for when the UPS is in battery / backup mode. But when it's operating in normal mode that that 360W does not count. The connectors of the battery may get loose inside and it's within warranty also. So before making a final call make sue of the warranty. 

I've heard a lot of goods about cyberpower but when I tried one once the thing just did not work with corsair PSU. So at last ended up with APC which worked all right with corsair PSU.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 31, 2015)

topgear said:


> That 360W is for when the UPS is in battery / backup mode. But when it's operating in normal mode that that 360W does not count. The connectors of the battery may get loose inside and it's within warranty also. So before making a final call make sue of the warranty.
> 
> I've heard a lot of goods about cyberpower but when I tried one once the thing just did not work with corsair PSU. So at last ended up with APC which worked all right with corsair PSU.



That's what I thought too but the ups is warning me that I'm using more than 360W and if there was a powercut it can't handle it, so its warning me in advance, I think its a safety feature built in, I got their latest model APC BX600C-IN 600VA, 230V Back UPS, should have gotten the older model.  , I wish there was some way to disable the warning...

Cyberpower has issues with Corsair PSU? Man that sucks, I have a corsair psu...

This is what the manual says
*i.imgur.com/PA2nRzb.jpg



icebags said:


> "Advance low runtime alert" would probably mean : backup will end soon, save your work and shutdown for good.



But the warning comes on when there is power and only when gaming.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 17, 2016)

I am using 750W PSu with AMD FX-8350 Processor, GTX 970, 16GB of Ram which UPS should I go for will APC 1.1Kva will serve the purpose?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

^^ yes.


----------

